# probleme numero serie nouvel ipad



## danyfine75 (17 Juillet 2012)

bonsoir je m apprete à acheter un ipad d' occasio  ç est un 32g nouvel ipad wifi 4g le vendeur me confie le numero de serie mais d 'apres applecare ça n ' est pas un cellular ...Le vendeur est affirmatif m envoie les photos et me parait de bonne foi ...je ne sais plus que penser .Vous est il déja arrivé la meme chose .Merci d 'avance de me répondre


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux facilement le vérifier:

S'il a un emplacement pour carte sim et qu'il a une "tranche en plastique" noire sur le dessus, c'est un 4G.

Regarde les photos:
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/


----------

